# Propogating plants for my tegu's enclosure



## Hokurai (Nov 1, 2011)

I have a few plants in my tegu's cage right now and I'm attempting to propogate them by cuttings. I have 1 pothos and 2 snake plants with 3 snake plants rooting and 1 other pothos rooting. This thread is to show off and give others ideas. The blue bulbs are plant genie minis which I found at the dollar tree and they work quite well.

*The ambient humidity after not misting for 2 or 3 days to see what the humidity would drop to, it was 35% with just the 3 plants while outside is 10% humidity.*

Here is what my enclosure looks like currently:





...I need to clean the glass.

Here is my pothos showing new leaf growth today after months of waiting:


----------



## jondancer (Nov 1, 2011)

Pothos grow really fast, it should e hanging to the ground/substrate in no time.


----------



## Riplee (Nov 1, 2011)

when tegu grow up, he will destroy everything in the cage


----------



## Hokurai (Nov 2, 2011)

You say that but if the plants are in there from now while he's young, when he's older, they will just be there and they won't be something new to play with. Also, the Snake plants are really tough, hard and kind of pointy which would dissuade him from bother them too much and the pothos are hanging too high up. And the humidity boost I get from them is really helpful due to me living in the desert. If I put a fan in like I sometimes have to in the summer, the humidity drops way too low without misting it every hour.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Nov 2, 2011)

i second the thought of destruction, eli destroys plastic plants for no reason and he is still little, he jumps up to the top of the enclosure to rip them down lol


----------



## jondancer (Nov 2, 2011)

He says that because owns many big lizards, he knows what he's talking about.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 2, 2011)

He's gonna tear those plants up either way.


----------



## slideaboot (Nov 2, 2011)

Those plants are marked for death.


----------



## got10 (Nov 2, 2011)

Riplee said:


> when tegu grow up, he will destroy everything in the cage



yes you are correct


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Nov 2, 2011)

_For now with out something keeping him from the soil it's just a matter of time before he digs into them. The pothos are up high so you don't have to worry about them until they grow more. Keep it pruned to where he can't get to it and try to climb up then you should be fine.

Snake plants are a little more hardy and could go either way depending on your tegu. Since there are more blades in the middle plant it should be able to handle his weight for a bit when he does decide to check it out. But the other plant is thin, I can't see those blades holding up for long.

Sometimes for what ever reason on what ever day they just want to dig. When that happens you'll come home to uprooted plants. Keep in mind your tegu grows a lot quicker then the plants do. There's no way those plants will fill out enough to keep him from getting to the soil._


----------



## DaLoaner (Nov 6, 2011)

i love the way real plants look in the enclosre but, like everyone stated....they will be destroy. i had a few plants that lasted maybe a week before they were pulled out of the pots....the pots had teeth marks all over them. i think the best part is watching ur gu rip them apart...i think its kinda funny....just get the camera ready lol. i might try plants again when i build a bigger enclousre,maybe hang them from the top of cage,but im sure the gu will jump at it. oh well its entertaining


----------

